# Final config of my PC.. Pls. choose for me !



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello, probably some of you might have seen my other thread..(it got too cluttered) but this would be the final one where-in I need last minute opinions on this mid-range rig that im about to set up.. 

Budget: 13k (Stretched to 15k if really really worth the penny)

*CPU:*
Help me choose between Athlon II x3 460 3.4 Ghz / Athlon II x4 645 3.1 Ghz / Phenom II x4 840 3.2 Ghz

The confusion: I Hear people saying Phenom II x4 840 is the same as Athlon II x4 645 since it lacks the l3 cache anyway.
*P.S:* Once CPU is finalised, should I be paying any attention to the core of the CPU as there was some info's that I could see about variations like the native deneb core and the modified zosma core..?

*Mobo:*
Help me choose between the Asus M4A78LT-M LE / M4A78LT-M (both nvidia chipsets) / M4N68T-M V2 / M4N68T-M LE V2 (both AMD chipsets)

The confusion: What's with the LE models as I dont seem to find any differences ? Although the M4A78LT-M V2 (Not the LE) seems to be superior, I dont find this one at all in our country atleast.
*P.S:* I have chosen the lowest of the AM2 socket mobo's from ASUS since I wont be using the onboard GPU anyways. So, are there any other specific mobo features that I should be paying attention to or that I might lose by not opting for those higher onboard GPU models?

*GPU:* 
Help me choosen between Theitdepot - XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR3 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-667X-ZHF3) / 
Theitdepot - XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-677X-ZNLC) / 
Theitdepot - Asus Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (EAH6770 DC-2DI-1GD5)

The confusion: Should I paying attention to the ddr3 / ddr5 memory standards of the GPU at all ? This is keeping in mind that the mobo's that I'm going to use support ddr3 standards only.. I'm afraid the 1GB 6770 ddr5 one's might not fit my budget & the 512MB one's would not be enough 
*P.S: *What would be an equal bet from the Geforce series?

*RAM: *
Nothing decided yet.. Pls suggest me a good 2GB ddr3 brand / model
*P.S:* Would two 1 GB sticks do any good over a single 2 GB stick ?

*PSU:*
Help me make-up my mind that my current Zebronics 500w Platinum PSU delivering 22A @ +12v should be enough for the above setup !

The confusion: There have been terrible controversies all over where someone says, go ahead.. that'll be enough and some others say, it does not stand a chance.. pls. go for something that delivers atleast 40A @ +12v !
*P.S:* Someone suggested the budget FSP Saga II 400w @ about 2k that I guess delivers 17A on +12v1 & 17A on +12v2 = total 34A.
Upgrading the PSU will again hit my budget and at the same time I dont want to take a risk too on getting the components fried ! So, please tell me if this upgrade is really really essential.. or not.

Thanks to all those people who have helped me terribly over this weekend ! 

-------------------------------

Oh..! Almost forgot the template as told by ico..

1. What is the purpose of the computer? (Note: If you are planning to say multimedia, you will have to be more specific as all types of systems are capable of doing that)
A: Everyday multi-tasking, viewing HD/blu-ray videos, gaming.. yes, that would be the primary reason im upgrading. Although I'm not the person who would spend 30k on a GPU.

2. Are you open to alternate ideas/products giving similar better performance but offering more VFM/ sellers? If not- why?
A: Yes ! But no Intel based rigs please !

3. What is your MAX budget?
A: 13 k - max.15 k (depends)

4. Planning to overclock?
A:  mm... No

5. Which OS are you planning to use?
A: Win xp / win 7 dual-boot

6. How much hard drive space is needed?
A: Re-using my present 500GB SATA

7. What resolution will the screen run at & whats the size of the screen you want? If you already want have one and want to use it, mention its resolution and size.
A: Currently running 17" CRT @ 1024x768. Might upgrade to an 19" LCD in the near future.

8. How would you rate your hardware knowledge from the count of 1-10? (1 being the lowest, 5 being you are somewhat in sync with the current performers and 10 being the highest)
A: 5

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
A: Assembler. Strictly

10. When are you planning to buy the system?
A: Immediately once my friends @ digit approve a good config !

11. Are you one of the types looking out for "future proof" configurations?
A: Yes ! (Atleast 4 yrs) - not too very greedy due to the budget

12. Are there going to be any components that you don't want to include in this new rig? If yes, do mention.
A: I would be re-using the cabinet (if that's okay), HDD, DVD-RW, PSU & other usual components. Upgrading only the CPU, Mobo, GPU, RAM. (PSU if suggested very strictly)

13. Which city do you live in and are you open to buying from shops from other city/states?
A: Chennai. Will buy here only.

14. Mention any other points if deemed necessary
A: None, thanks !


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

AMD Athlon II X4 635|4000
Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
Gskill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz|750
Corsair CX430V2|2800
MSI R6670-MD1GD5(1GB DDR5)|5500 
Total|Rs16050/-


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> AMD Athlon II X4 635|4000
> Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
> Corsair 2GB DDR3 1333MHz|900
> Corsair CX430|2200
> ...




Hi Tenida, thanks a lot for helping ! Can you pls. clarify the below as well for me ?


Any specific reason for not choosing the Athlon II x4 645 3.1 Ghz over the AMD Athlon II X4 635 ? n those queries on the CPU core that I had asked .. any ideas...

I'm perfectly fine with the mobo that you have chosen but any info on those normal M and the LE chipsets ?

The MSI R6670-MD1GD5(1GB DDR5) costs me almost as much as the 1GB ddr3 6770 card. Is there going to be much difference with the ddr5 as against ddr3 on my ddr3 mobo ? I guess you had suggested this keeping the blu-ray movies in mind but its okay.. they would come next to gaming.. can I get a better card suggested pls? n..  + an equal bet from the Geforce series?

The Corsair CX430 only gives out 28A @ +12v but the FSU was much cheaper with 36A output? + my present PSU good for nothing then ? cuz.. I could 2k to invest on a even powerful GPU..!


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 24, 2011)

As i have clearly metioned in your prev. thread, just sell off your current rig and other old parts. You might get aroung 5k for this. So, just use that 5k with 13k and go for a better config. So, for 13k:
* CPU: AthlonII X4 640/645 -- 4k
* MoBo: Gigabyte GA-785GMT-UD2H -- 3.5k 
* RAM: Corsair 2GB DDR3 -- 1k
* PSU: FSP SAGAII 500W/400W -- 1.8k/2k 
* GPU: MSi/Sapphire HD 5770 -- 7k 
Total -- 17.5k 


1. Processor:
Go for any of the above proccys which ever is available for 4k, as the diff. Between 640 n 645 is just 0.1GHz so paying more than 4k is not justified at all. 
PhenomII X4 840 is also a good choice but it would cross your budget. 

2. Motherboard:
Check for this board. Its a 785 chipset board and has better graphics than the boards you have mentioned. Moreover this board has 4 RAM slots making it easier for future upgradation. 

3. PSU:
Though i think your PSU might just be sufficient for this rig, but still to be on the safer side go for FSP SAGAII series. The is the most VFM PSU at this price range unlike zeb. Plat. series which has many burning issues.

4. GPU: 
The Radeon 6 series are actually no better than the 5 series. Its only that they are 3D enabled, but the performance is more or less the same. But you wont really notice the difference as you have a CRT monitor. 
So, the best choice for GPU would be:
HD 5670 512MB DDR5 -- 4.2k
HD 5670 1GB DDR5 -- 4.7k
HD 5770 1GB DDR5 -- 7k

And at this price range AMD is the best VFM card. No NVIDIA card at this budget is comparable to these cards. And moreover using AMD GPU with AMD CPU is the best combination .


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi Saswat,

- Your budget did not include the RAM ?! So, it then becomes 17.5 k !! 

- If the only diff. bt the 2 boards is the onboard graphics, then I prefer the Asus one itself since the onboard is of no use to me anyway. plus I would not be needing additional RAM slots too.. dont think I would go beyond a 2+2GB scenario !

- The GPU..... can you clarify my doubts on the ddr3 / ddr5 memory front ? Will the gddr5 really have a performance boost  ? my mobo is limited to ddr3 support. will this not affect things ?

n can I not go for the 6770 as against the 5770 ?

Lastly, GPU brands - palit, XFX, MSI, Zotac, Asus. How would be order / rate them performance wise ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 24, 2011)

BTW dont go for CX-430 anyway. FSP SAGAII 400W is much better than it and is also cheaper than. If you find CX-400 or CX-430v2 you can go for them too, but avoid CX-430..

Ooops, you left out SAPPHIRE..
I would rank them as:

1. MSi
2. SAPPHIRE
3. ASUS 
4. XFX
5. Palit 
6. Zotac 

Yes, it upto you now. Opt any mobo then. 
Coming to GDDR5, as its newer so definitely its better than GDDR3. But when you get GDDR5 GPU at affordable price, then why not go for it instead of GDDR3. 

You can go for HD 6770 but it would actually increase your budget without any major increase in performance. You can only get to know the diff. if you have a HD 3D display..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

hmm.. okay..

This seems to be a very good deal for me @ 5.4k !

Theitdepot - XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR3 ATI PCI E Graphic Cards (HD-667X-ZHF3)

Although its the ddr3 version, I see that the 6770 has opengl 4.1 support as against 5770's opengl 3.2 support 

Radeon HD 5770 vs Radeon HD 6770 1GB – Performance Comparison Benchmarks @ Hardware Compare



saswat23 said:


> Coming to GDDR5, as its newer so definitely its better than GDDR3. But when you get GDDR5 GPU at affordable price, then why not go for it instead of GDDR3.
> 
> You can go for HD 6770 but it would actually increase your budget without any major increase in performance. You can only get to know the diff. if you have a HD 3D display..



So, even though my mobo supports *only ddr3*, the GPU acts separately and I will see a considerable performance boost by opting a ddr5 as against ddr3 GPU ?
Sorry, if thats a very silly one.. but i really dont know !


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Actually, GDDR5 has twice the bandwidth of GDDR3. So, GDDR5 is a must now a days..

Clear all your doubts here:
www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140176-difference-between-gddr3-gddr5.html


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Actually, GDDR5 has twice the bandwidth of GDDR3. So, GDDR5 is a must now a days..
> 
> Clear all your doubts here:
> www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/140176-difference-between-gddr3-gddr5.html



Got it ! But will my mobo (supporting only ddr3) be a limiting factor here for the ddr5 ?!


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Got it..! But will my mobo (supporting upto only ddr3) be a limiting factor for a ddr5 gpu ?!

Also, are G Skill 2gb RAM's any good then 2gb corsair as I see a lotta ppl mentioning g.skill on the forum..
Any good model with nice latency timings ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 24, 2011)

Your mobo supports DDR3 RAM. So, it wont be a limiting factor as RAM and GPU are totally independent upon each other. GDDR5 means that the GPU has twice the bandwidth of GDDR3 model of the same card. So, it doesnt depend upon RAM in any way. So, getting HD 5770 at 7k is the sweetest deal. 
Yes, GSkill RAMs are equally as good as Corsair's. If you get GSkill RipJaws DDR3 1333MHz for 1k, then grab it. This series has good heat sink as compared to Corsairs Value RAM at this price. But the only reason for suggesting Corsair is that Corsair Value RAMs require only 1.5V where as GSkill RipJaws requires 1.65V. Though this wont be an issue for you, so selecting anyone is a good option. But GSkill will be a better option IMO.

The lower the latency the better it is. But IMO you wont notice the difference with slightly higher latencies.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> BTW dont go for CX-430 anyway. FSP SAGAII 400W is much better than it and is also cheaper than. If you find CX-400 or CX-430v2 you can go for them too, but avoid CX-430..



Actually FSP Saga ii 500 = CX400 = CX430v2 > CX430 > FSP saga ii 400...


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

That clears out a lot of smoke in the air !

Lastly, is the downgraded OpenGL 3.2 in 5770  vs OpenGL 4.1 in 6770 not important ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> So, getting HD 5770 at 7k is the sweetest deal.
> 
> This series has good heat sink as compared to Corsairs Value RAM at this price. But the only reason for suggesting Corsair is that Corsair Value RAMs require only 1.5V where as GSkill RipJaws requires 1.65V. Though this wont be an issue for you, so selecting anyone is a good option. But GSkill will be a better option IMO.



6770 > 5770 at almost same price, so getting a 6770 is a better idea.. 

As for RAM get the cheapest between corsair & Gskill... Heatsink are not needed unless u OC a lot...



karthik316_1999 said:


> Lastly, is the downgraded OpenGL 3.2 in 5770  vs OpenGL 4.1 in 6770 not important ?



OpenGL matters in 3D...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

MSI 6670 1GB DDR5 @5.5K is best deal 
*Gskill 2GB DDR3 1333 MHZ* @ Rs 750/- only



Tenida said:


> AMD Athlon II X4 635|4000
> Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2600
> Gskill 2GB DDR3 1333MHz|750
> Corsair CX430V2|2800
> ...



@Megamind- Is this config. looks good?


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Asus Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E - 8825
Sapphire Radeon HD 6770 1GB DDR5 Vapor-X 8590
XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 ATI PCI E  - 8290

Just dont understand how manufacturers like MSI can give such an attractive / unbelievable deal at almost 3 k less ???? *There has got to be some catch somewhere !* anybody disagrees ?



MegaMind said:


> 6770 > 5770 at almost same price, so getting a 6770 is a better idea..



I guess there is a difference of 1k ? Most of the 6770's retail @ not less than 8.3k
Guess that's the reason saswat did not suggest me that card  as I'm on a strict budget ..!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> MSI 6770 1GB DDR5 @5.5K is best deal
> 
> @Megamind- Is this config. looks good?



On a tight budget, that is good.. Also for 1024x768, 6670 would serve good...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

@OP-Arey you have given the price of 6770 whereas i have given MSI 6670.6770 is out of your budget.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> I guess there is a difference of 1k ? Most of the 6770's retail @ not less than 8.3k



Buddy i'm quoting the ritchie st prices... 6770 is avail between 7-7.5k..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @OP-Arey you have given the price of 6770 whereas i have given MSI 6670.6770 is out of your budget.



  .. after 48 hrs of extensive research.. I have lost my visual ability ! means only 1 thing.. My eyes are tired & I need some rest ! 

So, I guess i'll freeze the 5770 1gb ddr5 ! 
Too bad...  I could have gone for the 6770 1gb ddr5 if only my stupid zebronics 5oow could supply power to this new rig


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

6670 is avail for 5k..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> .. after 48 hrs of extensive research.. I have lost my visual ability ! means only 1 thing.. My eyes are tired & I need some rest !
> 
> So, I guess i'll freeze the 5770 1gb ddr5 !
> Too bad...  I could have gone for the 6770 1gb ddr5 if only my stupid zebronics 5oow could supply power to this new rig



Ok buddy take some rest and then continue your research.
But i will suggest you to go for HD 6770 if you want to play in full-hd.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Buddy i'm quoting the ritchie st prices... 6770 is avail between 7-7.5k..



I tried searching all the online chennai sites.. deltapage, priceindia.in but could not find that price ! any specific sites that you are looking at ? pls do share... or any shop details if prices are not put online..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

Your best bet,



*Component*
|
*Make*
|
*Price*
*Processor*
|AMD Phenom II X4 840|5000
*Motherboard*
|Asus M4A78LT-M LE|2700
*RAM*
|Corsair value DDR3 1333MHz|850
*Graphic Card*
|HD6670 1GB|5000
*PSU*
|FSP Saga ii 500|2100
*Total*
||15650


karthik316_1999 said:


> or any shop details if prices are not put online..



Delta peripherals


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 24, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> 6670 is avail for 5k..



hmm... not planning to go with the 6670.. its going to be either the 5770 or 6770 



MegaMind said:


> Your best bet,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no.. no.. not the 6670 please ! I'd rather save money by opting the AMD Athlon II x4 640/645 & use that penny for a 5770 or 6770 !! Wise enough ?



> Delta peripherals



Thanks for the URL ! Will see the prices n get back..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 24, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> hmm... not planning to go with the 6670.. its going to be either the 5770 or 6770



Then it should be 6770...


----------



## Tenida (Jul 24, 2011)

+1 for 6770 over 5770.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Then it should be 6770...



hmm... not much price diff. bt. Athlon II Quad X4 - 645 & Phenom II Quad X4 - 840. So, no money saving there i guess... unless I opt for an Athlon II x3

Also, I see a XFX 6770 retailing @ 7.5 k ! guess i'll have to call them up for updated prices of other brands like MSI / Sapphire.. as the performance quality goes like this.. as told by saswat.. hope u'll agree with that.. until now, I was thinking XFX as THE top brand !

1. MSi
2. SAPPHIRE
3. ASUS
4. XFX
5. Palit
6. Zotac


----------



## Tenida (Jul 25, 2011)

Avoid XFX at all cost.I will not recommend it.
MSI/Sapphire is best in AMD/ATI card.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> hmm... not much price diff. bt. Athlon II Quad X4 - 645 & Phenom II Quad X4 - 840. So, no money saving there i guess... unless I opt for an Athlon II x3


Stick to 840 as its more future proof..



> Also, I see a XFX 6770 retailing @ 7.5 k ! guess i'll have to call them up for updated prices of other brands like MSI / Sapphire.. as the performance quality goes like this.. as told by saswat.. hope u'll agree with that.. until now, I was thinking XFX as THE top brand !


XFX was good, long back.. wen MSI n Sapphire were not familiar..

When are u planning on the build?



karthik316_1999 said:


> no.. no.. not the 6670 please ! I'd rather save money by opting the AMD Athlon II x4 640/645 & use that penny for a 5770 or 6770 !! Wise enough ?



Definitely... Always works for me, and almost everyone here...


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Stick to 840 as its more future proof..



Hmm.. Are we sure the Phenom II x4 840 can be called future-proof just for 0.3 k difference ? cuz.. I think only the L3 cache is the difference between Athlon II & Phenom II and that cache is not available on the x4 840 making it same as the Athlon II x4 's !!!

Source !: Athlon II Or Phenom II: Does Your CPU Need L3 Cache? : L3 Cache: How Important Is It To AMD?



> When are u planning on the build?



I'm planning on the build very soon.. once I have made up my mind.. maybe this week ?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Grab the HD 6770 if its available for 7-7.5k. If its priced more, say 8-8.5k then rather go for HD 5770 at 7k. 
For GPU look for MSi, SAPPHIRE and ASUS cards only. These are top brands. If you are unable to get these cards then your last choise is to go for XFX.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 25, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Definitely... Always works for me, and almost everyone here...



But the only problem is not much money can be saved by opting the athlon ii x4's over the phenom ii x4's.. Guess I would need to come down to a Athlon II x3 455/460 ? (Not sure of their prices though..)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Hmm.. Are we sure the Phenom II x4 840 can be called future-proof just for 0.3 k difference ? cuz.. I think only the L3 cache is the difference between Athlon II & Phenom II and that cache is not available on the x4 840 making it same as the Athlon II x4 's !!!



The benefits are lower power consumption and lower heat output...



karthik316_1999 said:


> But the only problem is not much money can be saved by opting the athlon ii x4's over the phenom ii x4's.. Guess I would need to come down to a Athlon II x3 455/460 ? (Not sure of their prices though..)



Get the proccy+mobo+RAM+PSU now for 10.7K now...
ave up for a month, get a 6770 for ~7.3K...


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 25, 2011)

Some research on the PSU and here I am:

1. Cooler Master 500W SMPS - 3000/- 
18Ax2 = 36A on 2 +12v's

2. Corsair Builder Series 500W (CMPSU-500CX) - 3160/-
34A +12v

3. SAGA II 400 - roughly 2100/- ?
17A x 2 = 34A on 2 +12v's

4. Corsair Builder Series CX430 V2 430W (CMPSU-430CXV2) - 2640/-
28A +12v

5. FSP 500W PowerSupply (SAGA II 500) - 2340/-
*Anyone -> Any info* on the AMP's rating of this one..? the manufacturer's site is clueless !

- Guess there is a tie betwen corsair 500w & the saga ii 400w. Is there any diff. based on the no. of +12v rails used to achieve the total Ampere? If not, then the saga II 400w wins hands down with a ptice diff. of 1k !

- The cooler master 500w is a better option than the corsair 500w if corsair wins the above point.

- Curious to know the ratings of saga II 500w !

- I would definitely not buy the CX 430 v2 ! its just a meager 6A boost from my present 22A zebronics.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ok, 1st of all make a market survey in your area of all the parts listed here and update us with the prices, so that we can suggest you the best config for under your budget..

Get FSP SAGAII 500W or SAGAII 400. Dont ever opt for CM as at this price you will get nothing more than its eXtreme series which is nothing less than a fire cracker. 

The most suited VFM PSU here is SAGAII 500W. May be you can get it for 2.1k after bargaining a bit.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Some research on the PSU and here I am:
> 
> 1. Cooler Master 500W SMPS - 3000/-
> 2. SAGA II 400 - roughly 2100/- ?
> ...



1. No
2. price should be ~1.6K, better to go for option 3 or 4
4. ok, but might not be avail in chennai
5. No..

@karthik316_1999, Sorry if i were in chennai, i could hav helped... Now i can only ask the prices from known shops..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 25, 2011)

Lastly, guys.. *I hope* I don't need a cabinet 'upgrade' as well !!!!

That's really the only thing that we have not talked off !! hehehe

To be frank, my current system is on an unbranded xtech  (anyone heard this name) cabinet. The all black one that has provisions for two fans (those 60 - 100 rupees) fans on the side of the cabinet and provisions for additional fans on the rear side of the cabinet..

This should suffice right ?

On the other hand, my older cabinet (an iball that housed my athlon xp system in 2006) that i'm planning to give away to the dealer is a hugeeeeee one with a carry case kind of a handle on top , power buttons on top and lots of space inside I guess... (but no provision for tiny fans on the sides) should I be installing my new system on this one instead ?!

Dont mind posting pics of both the cabinets if that would help..

Yes, the iball one would look something like this.. !
*trade.indiamart.com/details.mp?offer=1504101412

------------------



saswat23 said:


> Ok, 1st of all make a market survey in your area of all the parts listed here and update us with the prices, so that we can suggest you the best config for under your budget..



Will do 



> Get FSP SAGAII 500W or SAGAII 400. Dont ever opt for CM as at this price you will get nothing more than its eXtreme series which is nothing less than a fire cracker.



Hmm.. thot the cooler master was the cream of PSU's... watever the range might be..



> The most suited VFM PSU here is SAGAII 500W. May be you can get it for 2.1k after bargaining a bit.



Just noticed your specs.. can you tell me the Ampere rating of your 500w saga II on the 12V rail(s)?

---------

@ megamind..

why wud u say a no to the corsair 500w? (is it my budget)

Also, the CX430 V2 430W is available in chennai (theitdepot.com) but I would choose it cuz of the Amp rating..! as stated above..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> @ megamind..
> 
> 1. why wud u say a no to the corsair 500w? (is it my budget)
> 
> 2. Also, the CX430 V2 430W is available in chennai (theitdepot.com) but I would choose it cuz of the Amp rating..! as stated above..



1. not 80+ certified.. build quality not good..

2. My bad didnt see that... CX430 V2 would be a better choice..


----------



## Tenida (Jul 25, 2011)

^^Bro. if you not satisfied with Cx430V2 then you can choose Corsair GS600 @ 3.8K 
*SPECS OF GS600*

View attachment 5009


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

GS600 is way over his budget.. Also i hope OP is going for 6770...


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't worry for the PSU. Its basically chosen based upon your GPU. 
If you are not going for anything more than 6770 then SAGAII 500W can easily handle it.

checks FSP SAGAII 500Ws specs here: 
Buy FSP | FSP Saga II 500 Watts Line Type Main connector


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 25, 2011)

*Specs of FSP saga ii 500w*


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 26, 2011)

wow.. no wonder I was not able to find the sage II on the FSP website.. so many models !
Bit confused as I dont see the word saga II mentioned anywhere..

So, I need to ask for this to the dealer mentioning "ATX 12V ver.2.3" and "APN (85+)" series and the model no. "FSP500-60APN" ? Or saga II is the code name for all this ?!

And... what about the cabinet opinion 

--------------

Edit: 

Just wondering of this at the last minute...

Read somewhere that.. AMD APU's ! (CPU + GPU) are into the market recently.
Models: AMD A6 X4 3650 / AMD A8 X4 3850 

It gives decent performance and I can add up a discrete GPU later to form a crossfire ! n I guess the pricing also is competitive.

Opinions ? !


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

AMD Liano.... They are good but, amd a6+gigabyte a75 s2v - 10.5k

According to FSP site, FSP500-60APN is not under the 80+ certified list.. Better to go for CX430 V2..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 26, 2011)

And can I expect the same performance of a discrete hd 6770 from the above APU setup ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 26, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> And can I expect the same performance of a discrete hd 6770 from the above APU setup ?



AMD A6-3650 vs. AMD Athlon II X4 635


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 27, 2011)

okay.. but this is just the cpu's ! how abt when a gpu is added ?

and im more curious on the "crossfire" thing...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

This should clear ur doubts... 

amd-llano-desktop-discussion


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 27, 2011)

Doubts perfectly solved !! Thanks master !



> "Adding a discrete gpu higher than 6670 (rebranded 5670) renders the 6550D useless and dual graphics isn't enabled."
> 
> "So its better off to invest in a different platform than llano for people going for a good mid range or higher discrete card lets say a 6750 or higher."
> 
> "People not looking to buy GPU will hardly be thinking about spending more , and people willing to spend more will know better to get a 6570/6670 at same price instead. "



This forum simply rocks !!

Last thing.. any particular opinions on the cabinets ? would u like to see a pic of the 2 boxes to decide n tell me which wud be better ?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> would u like to see a pic of the 2 boxes to decide n tell me which wud be better ?



Yes.. post some interiors of ur cabinet..
If u are tight on budget, u can change the cabby later.. Choice is urs..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 27, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Ok, 1st of all make a market survey in your area of all the parts listed here and update us with the prices, so that we can suggest you the best config for under your budget..
> 
> The most suited VFM PSU here is SAGAII 500W. May be you can get it for 2.1k after bargaining a bit.



Here we are from one of my vendors..!

Athlon II x3 645 - 5000
Phenom II x4 840 - 5250
Asus M4A78LT-M/LE - 2800
2GB ddr3 Corsair - 1200 (price quoted in the forum was 750 !!)
1GB 6770 HD - 7700

Now, problem is.. he says,

- On the mobo  the normal Asus M4A78LT-M (Which i believe is a better version) is not available & only the LE version is available.
- On the RAM,  the G.Skill is not available and corsair is good. On insisting, he says he could get the G.Skill for 300 Rs/- extra.
- On the GPU,  the 5770 HD is "not available" ? and its only the 6770 HD that is present.
- On the PSU,  the FSP is "not available" ? and that my current Zebronics should hold good for this config..! He gives me guarantee ! (wow.. that would save me 2k).
Also, suggests me to go for the Huntkey PSU instead.. When I talk about the Amps on the +12v rail.. he says thats good for a gaming PC and all that..

Guess its the general market out there.. (the most selling product becomes the easily available..) and vendors hardly have any technical knowledge at all ! Chennai sucks !


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 27, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Here we are from one of my vendors..!
> 
> Athlon II *x3* 645 - 5000
> Phenom II x4 840 - 5250
> ...



Thats X4 right? Which shop prices are these?




> He gives me guarantee ! (wow.. that would save me 2k).



Ok. Go to that dealer and get a written statement that, He should pay if any of ur components go kaput w/that PSU.. 



> Guess its the general market out there.. (the most selling product becomes the easily available..) and vendors hardly have any technical knowledge at all ! Chennai sucks !



Exactly.. Thats why u should close ur ears wen a dealer suggests u something...

So u Didnt check the shop of which prices are quoted on the link i gave??


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Thats X4 right? Which shop prices are these?
> 
> Ok. Go to that dealer and get a written statement that, He should pay if any of ur components go kaput w/that PSU..
> 
> ...



The quote is from one of the multimedia dealers near my place.. n yes, its a Athlon II x4, sorry..

And the delta peripheral link that you gave me.. its on the ritchie street which is a wholesale dealer.. (place from where shops like my vendor) gets the components.. unfortunately.., these ritchie street guys dont have someone who would make home visits / do service / install OS's/ assemble PC's.. they are wholesale sellers only 


=================


> Yes.. post some interiors of ur cabinet..



Here are the cabinet pics.. first 3 are the one that I'm currently using.. with 2 fans on the side cover.. (pls. ignore the dust :d)

The next 3 pics is my 6 yr old Athlon XP iball cabinet with a fan at the back 
*img20.imageshack.us/img20/9405/new1ou.th.jpg
*img687.imageshack.us/img687/9435/new2as.th.jpg
*img641.imageshack.us/img641/4946/new3ix.th.jpg
*img62.imageshack.us/img62/1241/old1y.th.jpg
*img818.imageshack.us/img818/8037/old2w.th.jpg
*img560.imageshack.us/img560/9848/old3.th.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 28, 2011)

Prices seem to be little higher in your place. For Corsair, FSP and Sapphire you can contact Aditya Infotech. They are the official distributors of the above products in India. 
Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page

And seeing your pricelist, going for PII X4 840 seems to be a better choice. 
 Though your PSU might handle your GPU, but no that long with efficiency (if you aren't lucky enough). It might even burnout with other components. Zeb. Plat. Series have many probs like this (google a bit).


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2011)

Why not you are purchasing from Delta peripherals as it is in Chennai? And they are not only wholesale dealer, they sale their product directly to the customers. Visit their site deltapage.com for their products and price. You can get all your components in a lower price. My friend has very good experience with them for Online shopping.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> these ritchie street guys dont have someone who would make home visits / do service / install OS's/ assemble PC's.. they are wholesale sellers only



So are u going to pay 1K for their sh**y service? AFAIK they jus cheat..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes, whether it is Delta peripherals or adithya infotech.. will these people put together the PC (assemble) it and give it to me ? thats my question...

n wat about the cabby pics above.. which one can I retain with me for the new system ?



MegaMind said:


> So are u going to pay 1K for their sh**y service? AFAIK they jus cheat..



Maybe I wont call them for service.. but wat abt the assembling..? Should I buy these components from such wholesellers directly and then call some engineer for assembling alone ?!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Yes, whether it is Delta peripherals or adithya infotech.. will these people put together the PC (assemble) it and give it to me ? thats my question...



All shops in ritchie will assemble it if u claim.. Also check Sethia infotech, they hav attractive prices...

For cabby, the choice is yours.. U can either change it or keep the old, add fans in all possible places.. 
How many fans are there now? side-2, rear-1?


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 28, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> For cabby, the choice is yours.. U can either change it or keep the old, add fans in all possible places..
> How many fans are there now? side-2, rear-1?



So both are equally okay ? I thought my current one was a bit cramped & the older iball cabinet had some hefty space onto it..
The current one has just 2 at the sides.

The iball has 1 @ the back..

(Excluding the PSU fans)


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 28, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> So both are equally okay ? I thought my current one was a bit cramped & the older iball cabinet had some hefty space onto it..
> The current one has just 2 at the sides.



In your current case, add 2*80 mm as rear exhaust.. That would suffice..

Generic/local 80mm would cost 30~50 bucks...


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 29, 2011)

any reason for having picked this one as against the iball ?

-----

And btw.. 

Have decided to go with the Corsair cx430 v2 for its great vfm  thanks to all of you for having suggested that at the beginning itself..!

Only thing remains is the GPU.. though we have decided on the 6770.. so much of difference in price comes in depending upon the brand. . why is this ? and how am I to decide which brand to go in for ?

Sapphire Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5- 7830
Asus Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 - 8825
XFX Radeon HD6770 1GB DDR5 - 8290

Although I am not a believer of the (more money = more quality) saying.., still such variations strike me !

How come Sapphire costs 1 k less ? where's the catch ?!

Also, how is this brand "HIS" ? looks cool to me.. but as always.. never go by the looks..  need a word from the guru's pls...

*www.hisdigital.com/un/product2-623.shtml


----------



## Tenida (Jul 29, 2011)

Go for MSI Or sapphire one.choose asus if rashi is good at ur place.

Avoid xfx at all costs.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 29, 2011)

So, you have no idea about this 'his' cards ? I have been reading these pages where.. sapphire is said to have weak PCB boards...

I see 3 variants in the Sapphire 6770HD... the normal one, vaporx & flex edition. any idea what these mean ?

n 4 variants in the MSI version !
*www.msi.com/product/vga/#?fp=Radeon HD 6000 Series&sk=Radeon HD 6770

differences ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Jul 29, 2011)

HIS is a good brand but I don't know about availability and service in India.


----------



## Skud (Jul 29, 2011)

For AMD cards, I would suggest any of the four: MSI, Sapphire, PowerColor, and ASUS. HIS is not that good.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2011)

^^Even if u find one, HIS GPUs are overpriced in India.. 

HIS World Best In ATI Graphic Card's Now In India


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 29, 2011)

Any info on the MSI variants ?
*www.msi.com/product/vga/#?fp=Radeon HD 6000 Series&sk=Radeon HD 6770


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 29, 2011)

Skud said:


> HIS is not that good.



nope.. their IceQ series are great..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 29, 2011)

Well @ 8499 rupees, its almost the same price as the XFX / Asus ! In fact, cheaper than the Asus !

Nevertheless, since u have all said its not that good.. im not going for it.. So, tie remains between MSI & Sapphire ! My dealer says Sapphire is not available in Chennai.. 



saswat23 said:


> Prices seem to be little higher in your place. For Corsair, FSP and Sapphire you can contact Aditya Infotech. They are the official distributors of the above products in India.
> Aditya Infotech Ltd. HOME Page



Seems even this guy does not have stock  so im being forced to choose an MSI....

---------

Another challenge that I'm facing is.. remember. v planed on selling off my old parts to save some buck ? Now, I have the following parts to be sold & my dealer is not prepared to take it saying only Intel has a 2nd hand market n there are no takers for AMD based systems... In fact I have 2 CPU's, 2 mobo's, 2 RAM modules, 1 cabinet + PSU & 1 more PSU to sell !

AMD Athlon 64 3000+
Asus A8N vm/csm
1GB DDR1
AMD Athlon XP 2000+
Asus A7N 266 VM/se
512MB DDR1
iball cabinet /w 300w psu
400w xtech PSU

Not planning to sell the Zebronics 500w plat (to have it as a back-up) and the Geforce 7600GS pci-e card.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

You can surely sell these stuffs in Bazaar - Digit Technology Discussion Forum..

Even you can try Free classifieds in Chennai, classified ads in Chennai (For Sale in Chennai, Personals in Chennai, Vehicles in Chennai, Real Estate in Chennai, Community in Chennai,...)


----------



## Tenida (Jul 30, 2011)

^^Quikr is best


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Also, a last minute 2nd thought on the Phenom II x4 840 processor. I've learnt that it is just a re-branded athlon II 640 based on the Propus core.
Is there a better deal from the phenom II series with a deneb/zosma core priced around 120 USD ?

Which is better by the way - the native deneb or the 2 core disabled zosma?


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> nope.. their IceQ series are great..




IceQ cooler is good. Unfortunately, they are currently not the best like they used to be in Radeon 9700/9800 days. TF and Direct CU are better. Moreover, over various forums, I have found quite a no. people are having problems with HIS. Comparatively, MSI, ASUS, Sapphire and PowerColor seems to be trouble-free.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

hmm.. any ideas for me on the processors choice as posted above ?

Looks like I can get the Phenom II x4 955 black edition @ an addition 0.6 k .. is that true ?! will the Asus M4A78LT-M/LE (without being a bottleneck in anyway) and Corsair cx430 v2 suffice for this CPU?


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, get the 955be. And if you want to get a graphics card better go for FSP Saga II 500.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

But saga is not 80 plus certified 
cx 430 v2 cant handle the 955 be + 6770 ?
P.s: I might not overclock the 955be beyond the set 3.2 ghz


----------



## Skud (Jul 30, 2011)

I think CX430 v2 can handle 955be+6770 as long as you don't OC.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

Please be very sure about it ! PSU calculator *www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculator.jsp gave me a minimum of 388w n recommended of 438 watt @ 100% cpu usage..

According to a hardware secrets review, the cx 430v2 could withstand a max load of 517W !
*www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Corsair-CX430-V2-Power-Supply-Review/1284/8

Also,are there varaints among the 955 be itself ? This particular wiki page shows 3 models of the "Phenom II X4 955", one from a C2 stepping & 2 others from c3 stepping..! The last one consumes less power (only 95w) when compared to the other two (125w)...
Does this mean that I must opt for this C3 stepping model !? (wow.. how much of a research when buildin a pC !)

List of AMD Phenom microprocessors - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 30, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> But saga is not 80 plus certified



FSP Saga II 500W is 80+ certified..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

What about the CPU models I have posted above ? Are there such variants ?
n the overload claim for cx 430 v2 is correct ? I can confidently OC as well I believe..

This is the list of 80+ certified models from FSP..

Where is our SAGA ii 500 w?

*www.fsp-group.com.tw/russia/1_product/2_detail.asp?mainid=139&fid=140&proid=541

Got one more prob here.. now the vendor says Asus M4A78LT-M / LE mobo has some issues with the Phenom II x4 955 be CPU.. (says he has had some customers where the PC wont boot n all that)
n is suggesting me to go for the Asus M4N68TM LE V2 motherboard instead..

Is this board suitable ? 

The difference I see is this board supports only 1000MHz Hyper Transport (2000 MT/s) while the M4A78LT-M / LE supports 2600MHz Hyper Transport (5200 MT/s) ..


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 30, 2011)

Dont look at the website. Nothing is clearly mentioned there except for the High End PSUs. Better go with SAGAII 500W. It has a peak power of 550W and is 80+ certified too. This was clearly mentioned in the specs in SMC international when they had SAGAII 500W in stock..

Ask your vendor for Gigabyte boards instead of Asus. For AMD i like Gigabyte models very much.. 
If you can, then go with P2 955BE. But recently heard that 955BE is having some heating issues.

So, whats your final budget for all the parts..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 30, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> Dont look at the website. Nothing is clearly mentioned there except for the High End PSUs. Better go with SAGAII 500W. It has a peak power of 550W and is 80+ certified too. This was clearly mentioned in the specs in SMC international when they had SAGAII 500W in stock..



So, the code name for Saga II is 500-60APN ?



> Ask your vendor for Gigabyte boards instead of Asus. For AMD i like Gigabyte models very much..



Somehow my last 2 system config's were on AMD+Asus combination  maybe I can try Gigabyte this time.. what is the model no. that you suggest . something not very costly.. around the same 3k front ?
Going by the price, I just saw this Gigabyte GA-MA74GMT-S2 on theitdepot. Although it has 2 pci slots (Something very mandate to me), under the "Supported CPU" spec, it says FSB -> 2000 MT/s .. should I be bothered ?



> If you can, then go with P2 955BE. But recently heard that 955BE is having some heating issues.



wattttttttttttt  wow.. thats news to me !.. why would I go for it then ? But I was reading articles where it said the revision C3 was running cooler and all that.. so what do u suggest then ?



> So, whats your final budget for all the parts..



This is something that keeps increasing as we dig more n more ! anything good from 15 - 20k is fine. (assuming I would get a good price for my older parts..) problem is I would be needing to upgrade to a LCD as well very soon.. hmmm..
*
Could this over-heating of the 955 be & its issues with the lower Asus boards (as told by my dealer) be due to the +12 power connector next to the CPU slot on the mobo ?
Most of the models that we have seen have only a 4-pin connector next to the cpu !
Don't you all think a 8-pin connector is required for a 125w phenom II x4 955 be CPU ?*


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Jul 31, 2011)

bump !


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 1, 2011)

Dont worry abt 955BE. Though it has a slight heating issue, it can run much cooler by using a good CPU cooler. But still at stock it wont run that hot. Go for the 955BE with a CPU cooler at 1.2k for best results.

BTW what parts do you want for under your 20k.


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 1, 2011)

> But recently heard that 955BE is having some heating issues.



A couple of months back, i assembled a rig for a friend of mine with PII 955BE.. 

The temps are well within the limits wen tested with prime95.. 

So, OP can go for 955BE w/o any hesitation..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 2, 2011)

saswat23 said:


> BTW what parts do you want for under your 20k.



phenom II x4 955be, amd 880g chipset asus/gigabyte mobo, 2 or 4gb ram, sapphire 6770 1gb, corsair cx 430v2 

reasonable demand ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 2, 2011)

For mobo check this GIGABYTE GA-880GM-USB3 ~ 4.8K has next generation Bulldozer processor support...


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 2, 2011)

hmm.. how do you see that bulldozer thing please.. in the specs ? n can v expect USB 3.0 flash drives shortly ? (is it worth investing on this USB 3.0 technology)
GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3 - GA-880GM-USB3 (rev. 1.x)

Also, as mentioned in my other post.. from the list of chipsets..
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/144475-amd-hybrid-crossfire-capability.html#post1465141

Is the 880G the best of all the chipsets ? Or can I choose a lower chipset in order to cut down on the costs ? - What would I be losing.. this is the only question that is not being answered how many ever times I ask ! *What would I lose by opting for a lower chipset board apart from the advanced IGP* (which I really dont need cuz of the discrete GPU !)


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 2, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> *What would I lose by opting for a lower chipset board apart from the advanced IGP* (which I really dont need cuz of the discrete GPU !)



Going for lower chipsets, you'll lose BD support... Some 880 & 890 chipsets support BD with a bios update..


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Considering the fact that I wont be upgrading this rig atleast for the next 4 yrs, is it worth investing on a AM3+ mobo now ?


----------



## MegaMind (Aug 2, 2011)

karthik316_1999 said:


> Considering the fact that I wont be upgrading this rig atleast for the next 4 yrs, is it worth investing on a AM3+ mobo now ?



The choice is urs.. If u need BD support/future proof get the 880 chipset, else u can save up going for 760 chipset or so...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 2, 2011)

AM3+ Mobos are not that expensive. 4.6K odd starting. I see no point personally going for a 7xx Chipset for saving 1.5 k odd. Considering AMD Policy It is quite possible that AMD CPU of 2014 will fit in AM3+ Socket. Again...Choice is yours to make.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 3, 2011)

Okay.. hopefully after much thoughts.. I have settled with the 760G chipset..

and need to choose between..

Asus M5A78L LE vs Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H

The final Suggestion ?

(I guess the asus M5A78L LE supports AM3+ with a BOIS upgrade too !). not sure about the Gigabyte GA-MA78LMT-US2H

Specs:

*www.asus.com/Motherboards/AMD_AM3Plus/M5A78L_LE/
*www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3668

Will also be of immense help if someone could give the market rate of these boards..


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Go for the ASUS one. Its much better IMO.


----------



## karthik316_1999 (Aug 4, 2011)

By the way.. heard that 32-bit OS's support only a max.of 4GB ram. Is this inclusive / exclusive of the discrete GPU's memory ?
Will I be able to use 4gb of ram + 1gb 6770 on a 32-bit xp / windows 7 ?

In fact, in the motherboard specs it clearly says..



> Due to OS limitation, when installing total memory of 4GB capacity or more, Windows® 32-bit operation system may only recognize less than 3GB. Install a 64-bit Windows® OS when you want to install 4GB or more memory on the motherboard.



So, 4 gb is recognized as less than 3 gb????-> which means its best to just stop with 2gb for now ?
---

Also, when going in for a 4gb.. what is the difference between getting 2 of these sticks..
*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair...FSB+Desktop+Memory+(VS2GB1333D3)_C6P6494.html

and this..


*www.theitdepot.com/details-Corsair+XMS3+2X2GB+1600MHZ+Desktop+Ram+(CMX4GX3M2A1600C9)_C6P6489.html


----------

